# High CPU usage on brand new PC



## eigh (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello. At first, sorry for my bad English.

So, I got my new PC yesterday. I installed Windows and discovered that it can't handle even the most simple things. For example, CPU usage is ~80% while watching video on Youtube, it lags even on this forum. Even really simple games has ~10 FPS. Plus when Windows boots it just shuts down, so I have to turn on the computer for the second time.

Anyway, it's not computer specs, because...

Processor: AMD FX-4130
GPU: Radeon HD 7850
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3

Also, it's not the Windows problem, because I tried Windows 7, Windows 8 both 32 and 64bit versions.

I think it's something to do with the motherboard, but I'm not sure. Could you help me?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please list all of the model numbers of your pc parts, even the PSU.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Could you also take a screenshot of all the processes in task manager

Easiest way is windows key + x


----------



## eigh (Mar 11, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Please list all of the model numbers of your pc parts, even the PSU.


Hello there!

Processor: AMD FX-4130
GPU: MSI AMD Radeon HD 7850 1GB GDDR5
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
HDD: Hitachi SATA 500GB 7200RPM 0F10381
PSU: Forton FSP Raider 550 ATX2.3 85+ 550W
RAM: Corsair 2x2GB 1333MHZ DDR3

I think it's all.



McNinja said:


> Could you also take a screenshot of all the processes in task manager
> 
> Easiest way is windows key + x


Well, CPU usage is not the main problem, the title of this thread is a bit wrong, but here you go.








You see, the problem is that my computer is almost unusable. I'm working with Powerpoint right now, it really doesn't run smoothly. If I'm searching something on Wikipedia it really lags, CPU usage is around 100% then. Nothing special in Processes list at that time, it's just Google Chrome eating 80% of my CPU. Games are unplayable too.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That PSU looks nice, I think FSP has a good set of PSU's (you have one) and a bad set. It's nice to see the 5 year warranty.
Newegg.ca - FSP Group RAIDER 550W (RAIDER 550) ATX12V2.92 80PLUS BRONZE Certified +12V Single rail Power Supply compatible with Intel Core i3 i5 i7

You might have a bios option that is limiting the CPU to a much lower frequency. It seems very high for your computer sitting there idling. I get around 1.5% for having chrome open with 7 tabs open. What extensions do you have running in chrome?

Does it only happen with chrome open?

What does it say in the task manager for your max CPU speed?


----------



## eigh (Mar 11, 2013)

McNinja said:


> That PSU looks nice, I think FSP has a good set of PSU's (you have one) and a bad set. It's nice to see the 5 year warranty.
> Newegg.ca - FSP Group RAIDER 550W (RAIDER 550) ATX12V2.92 80PLUS BRONZE Certified +12V Single rail Power Supply compatible with Intel Core i3 i5 i7
> 
> You might have a bios option that is limiting the CPU to a much lower frequency. It seems very high for your computer sitting there idling. I get around 1.5% for having chrome open with 7 tabs open. What extensions do you have running in chrome?
> ...


No, it happens with all programs (word, excel, music player, utorrent, etc).

My max CPU speed is 3,8GHz, so it's ok.

Here's my CPU Usage tab in Task Manager (just for comparison):









I turned off all programs and turned on 7 Chrome windows. The red color is my usage while loading, green color - usage just with 7 tabs opened doing nothing. No extensions at all. 

I'm sure it's one of my PC components or BIOS problem. But the problem is I can't enter Bios, because my motherboard won't let me :banghead:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm just wondering why you're using windows 32 bit? You have 4 gigs of ram but you can only use 3.2 gigs.I'd recommnend a reinstall to windows 8 64 bit so you can use all of yuor RAM.

What about uninstalling chrome and trying firefox or IE10?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As for the PSU only buy XFX or Seasonic branded PSUs as they offer top tier quality and support.

Reinstalling the OS would be a last resort method as it can become a huge hassle.

Does the computer go right to a high CPU state after a restart?

Please try the following:

Go to *Search* > Type* Command Prompt* > Once command prompt has started type: *CHKDSK /r* then type* y*. After it has been accepted type: *SFC /scannow*

Now restart the computer and let check disk do its work. Note it will take some time!


----------

